# Adiviná donde está XXII, el Ave Fénix!



## Xavimvd

Bueno, vamos con esta, la foto no es mía, disculpen la calidad:


----------



## uruguay360

naaaa, se ve bien igual, interior del país Xavi ?


----------



## Xavimvd

Correcto, don Uru.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Departamento costero?


----------



## Xavimvd

Negativo, Nico, no es costero.


----------



## SebaFun

Quedan pocos departamentos que no tengan costas ni en el río de la plata, ni en el uruguay, ni en el negro, ni en el yi, ni en el cuareim, ni en la laguna merín... etc...


----------



## Xavimvd

Yo pensé que se refería a costa Río de la Plata-Océano Atlántico :crazy:


----------



## SebaFun

Ah bueno, entonces Río Negro no es un depto costero teniendo una linea de costa muy importante?

No me gusta esa definición de costero restringida al oceano y al rio de la plata... igual me estoy haciendo el sonso porque ya sabìa que costero se refería a eso.


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol:

Igual, como pista, no está en un departamento con costas sobre el Uruguay.


----------



## SebaFun

Durazno...


----------



## SebaFun

Nuevo hilo o ya estaba ayer???


:banana::banana: el boliche nuevo se vino con todo!:banana:


----------



## Tatito

Vayan pasando y se van sirviendo el desayuno... aprovechen que es por la inauguración nomás! 







.



.


----------



## SebaFun

Alguna vez van a servir una comida que no sea para monjas?:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Igual te digo que esas medialunitas tienen una pinta bárbara :yes:

En efecto, Seba, está en el Dpto. de Durazno... ¿Te animás a acercarte un poco más?


----------



## SebaFun

Que pretende usted de mi???


:rofl: re perseguido el tipo:lol:


Bueno, voy a fijarme bien, meditar y me acerco más.


----------



## SebaFun

Durazno capital?


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol:

No Seba, no es Durazno Capital.


----------



## Tatito

Sarandí del Yí?


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Tatito no es Sarandí del Yi. No obstante, creo que la localidad "conocida" más cercana que tiene. 

Está en La Paloma.

Bueno, tu turno.

kay:


----------



## Tatito

Oh... era en la Paloma! Gracias Xavi por darmela por buena... dejenme ver si tengo algo acá (laburo), sino se van a tener que esperar a que llegue a casa para subir.


.


----------



## Tatito

.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Montevideo?


----------



## Tatito

Montevideo es correcto.

.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿La Comercial? ¿Jacinto Vera?


----------



## Tatito

No es por ahí Xavi. 


.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Es dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Tatito

Es fuera... salga salga 


.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Prado? ¿Brazo Oriental? ¿Atahualpa?


----------



## Tatito

Salga... salga... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

pero usté no tiene verguenza Tatito ...!


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Sayago? ¿Colón? ¿Peñarol?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> pero usté no tiene verguenza Tatito ...!


Ay no! Llegó el que la vió, la sabe, la juna, sabe que ya apareció, me va a acusar de plagio, atrevimiento y cosas peores!!! Socorrooooooooooo!!!


:lol::lol:


El público se renueva Troésma, como decía Mirtha... es que me agarraron sin nada nuevo y tuve que echar mano del baúl de recuerdos 


.


----------



## uruguay360

buenas noche ...


----------



## uruguay360

jejejje, ya me dí cuanta, si yo no digo nada usté extienda un piadoso manto de silencio cuando yo saque la carne podrida de mi ropero ... jejej


----------



## Tatito

^^ jejeje... pero para eso están los amigos, entre fantasmas, ya sabe :lol::lol:

Sayago es correcto Xavi... ya se la voy dando por buena, pero por conversar nomás, sabe donde está? 

Ahora le paso una ampliación...


.


----------



## Tatito

Ahí la tiene... Av. Sayago esquina Elías Regules.










.


----------



## uruguay360

maestroooo !!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, esto es un cambalache, la dan por buena aunque no hayan acertado, media pila xavi y tatito:lol:

Bueno, quien trae?


----------



## uruguay360

trae el señor que acertó !


----------



## SebaFun

usted!!!


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, dele, voy yo ...!! a ver si sabe en qué boliche están estos parroquianos ...


----------



## Xavimvd

Andaban apurados por el boliche :lol: 

¿Ciudad Vieja? ¿Aguada?


----------



## arac

¿Los bajorrelieves de Pablo Serrano en la sede de ANDA?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola arac, cómo andás tanto tiempo? Efectivamente, detalle del bajorrelieve en la fachada de ANDA, en el sector dedicado a la Química, obra de Pablo Serrano como usté dice. Su turno, estimado. Duró poquito la cosa ...


----------



## arac

^^ Lo más bien, gracias!

Una medio fácil.


----------



## uruguay360

pucha, es reconocido, pero no me doy cuenta... Hospital o ferroviario?


----------



## arac

No, frío frío.


----------



## uruguay360

Montevide don Arac ?


----------



## Tatito

Fuera de los bulevares??


.


----------



## arac

Montevideo, dentro de los bulevares, pero lejos de ellos.


----------



## SebaFun

La ex carcel miguelete?


----------



## arac

No, a unas 15 cuadras del espacio de arte contemporáneo estará


----------



## Xavimvd

Es la sede del Club Nacional de Regatas!!


----------



## arac

Exactamente! Su turno


----------



## uruguay360

que salame ... y eso que le saqué fotos ... esperemos lo del señor Xavi ...


----------



## Xavimvd

Vamos con esta:


----------



## uruguay360

a la flauta!!! interior? litoral para el lado del Río Uruguay?


----------



## Xavimvd

Sí y sí, don Uru


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es en Dolores, departamento de Soriano, en la costanera, frente a la peninsula.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Esta es la venganza por adivinar de primera la otra vuelta el que pusiste de la Rambla de Mercedes? :lol: :lol:

Impecable Seba, es exactamente ahí.

Tu turno... kay:


----------



## uruguay360

Soriano?


----------



## SebaFun

Ya está uruguay, llegó el más capo y la adivino, esperemos a ver que dice o que propone el genio de Seba:lol:


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## Xavimvd

Tiene demasiada pinta de Interior... ¿Está al sur del río Negro?


----------



## SebaFun

Interior es correcto, al sur del río negro es correcto.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Durazno? ¿Florida?


----------



## SebaFun

Nop nop...


----------



## arac

Jaaa esa está servida en bandeja para 360 o para mi!

Rambla de Melo


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss ...


----------



## SebaFun

arac said:


> Jaaa esa está servida en bandeja para 360 o para mi!
> 
> Rambla de Melo


Mal yo en poner algo de Melo!:doh:

Bien descubierto!!! siga con su turnokay:


----------



## arac

Perdón, pensé que ya había hecho este post


----------



## SebaFun

Departamento de Maldonado?


----------



## arac

no, para el otro lado


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Flores? ¿Soriano?


----------



## SebaFun

San José?


----------



## arac

Nones


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Florida?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Colonia? ¿Depósitos de agua de OSE?


----------



## arac

^^ Exacto, pero más precisión!


----------



## uruguay360

hunda el facón Pablito y suba lo sjuyo !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Colonia, tanques de agua ... más precisión ??? de agua fría ?


----------



## SebaFun

Tanques de agua caliente?:lol:

Me suena a que es cerca de la terminal, pero ya lo adivinaron así que nos saquen la duda precisa.


----------



## arac

Es en el departamento de Colonia, pero hay que ser más precisos


----------



## Pablito28

Aguarden que encendí el GPS y como es a válvulas demora en activarse 

Colonia Suiza creo que es, pero la ubicación exacta te la voy a quedar debiendo...


----------



## arac

^^ Exacto, el tanque se OSE de Nueva Helvecia


----------



## uruguay360

ahhh,perdone don Arac jejeje :lol::lol::lol::lol:

pensé que era en la ciudad de Colonia mismo !!! mal yo, mal yo !!:banana::banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Que lindo tanque de OSE!!! parece un castillo, siempre que paso se me ha pasado desapercibido!


----------



## Tatito

​

.


----------



## SebaFun

Que rica que es la pizza con aceitunas:drool:


----------



## Pablito28

Muchachos, sigan nomás que yo ando de excursión por el N, Artigas, Rivera, Tacuarembó...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

urbanismo 100% ese tanque de ose


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, que alguien ponga acertijo!


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss, busco a ver si sale algo, hagan lo mismo para seguir jugando, les parece?


----------



## SebaFun

El que no pone que no juegue más, sino se pierde el hilo:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

mire que estamos grabando Seba ...!!! una foto más chiquita no tendrá ...


----------



## SebaFun

:lol:

Use el botón ctrl y el rodillo del mouse, y agrande.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Treinta y Tres?


----------



## SebaFun

No


----------



## arac

Ese es el club de Vichadero, en Rivera, jugué al casín una vez ahí.


----------



## SebaFun

Pero la conciencia!!!!:bash:

Le toca arac:lol:


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## Xavimvd

No hay que ni preguntar, esto es Interior, obvio.

¿Tacuarembó?


----------



## SebaFun

No es interior... es en Montevideo.




































:rofl:

Si si, es interior:lol: pero no es Tacuarembó.


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol:


¿Es al Norte del Río Negro?


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto, al norte!


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Salto?


----------



## arac

Es un pueblo del interior del departamento, no la capital departamental supongo porque la gente anda sin casco y la sucursal del correo es bien chica. Paso de los Toros?


----------



## SebaFun

No y no...


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Departamento de Paysandú?


----------



## SebaFun

No...


----------



## arac

Bella unión?


----------



## SebaFun

No...


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Departamento de Río Negro? ¿Departamento de Artigas?


----------



## SebaFun

Rio Negro es correcto!

Ahora decir la ciudad, pueblo, localidad, paraje, estación, km o lo que sea!


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Nuevo Berlín?


----------



## SebaFun

Nop...


----------



## Xavimvd

Forever young, I want to be forever young... ♪♪♪

¿Young?


----------



## SebaFun

Yes!!!! Tu turno Xavi!!!:banana:


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, seguimos por acá:


----------



## SebaFun

Interior al sur de Río Negro...


----------



## Xavimvd

Es correcto!


----------



## SebaFun

Gracias, ya pongo otra adivinanza!:banana:




:rofl:



Bueno, vamos con el departamento de Lavalleja?


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol:

No, Seba, Lavalleja no es.


----------



## SebaFun

Florida o Flores?


----------



## Xavimvd

Ni Florida ni Flores, Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

Entonces vamos con Colonia?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco es Colonia :/


----------



## SebaFun

Xavimvd said:


> Bueno, seguimos por acá:


Vamos para Cerro Largo?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco es Cerro Largo.


----------



## arac

Florida?


----------



## SebaFun

San José? aunque me suena más a Canelones...


----------



## Xavimvd

Ni Florida ni Canelones... Departamento de San José es correcto, ¿te animás a tirar ciudad, pueblo, villa, núcleo urbano, etc...?


----------



## SebaFun

No es San José de Mayo no?


----------



## arac

Ecilda Paullier?


----------



## Xavimvd

Ni San José de Mayo, ni Ecilda Paullier, estimados.


----------



## arac

Libertad?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco es Libertad, Arac!


----------



## SebaFun

Es en ciudad del plata?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco, Seba... Me parece que me pasé de dificultad.

Pista: El nombre tiene dos palabras.


----------



## SebaFun

Santa Lucía queda en Canelones...


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: Acá hay que matarnos para que no sean descubiertas de una :lol:

Vamos con esta:


----------



## nahura99

Esta hecho bolsa, debe ser rocha...
jajaja


----------



## nahura99

jajajajajaj pd: 
http://www.uruguaynatural.tv/videos/video/la-cultura-de-los-olivos-en-salto
no tengo idea donde en que thread iría este video, no se enojen, pero es que es muy gracioso. Es tan cualquiera el reportaje que pusieron "The KKK took my baby away" de fondo...


----------



## Xavimvd

No se sí te referís a la ciudad o al departamento. En todo caso, Departamento de Rocha es correcto.

Hora de tirar localidades rochenses...


----------



## nahura99

Desconozco gran parte de rocha desgraciadamente, pero me arriesgaría Castillos o Lascano...


----------



## Xavimvd

Lascano es correctísimo.

Te devuelvo el turno


----------



## nahura99

No me adivines ésta en seguida Xavi!!


----------



## SebaFun

Mercedes?


----------



## nahura99

SebaFun said:


> Mercedes?


che, todas las que pongo son mercedes? :lol:
lejos, lejos..


----------



## SebaFun

No, pero estoy enamorado de alguien de mercedes:rofl:

Bueno, vamos con cerro largo?


----------



## arac

Exacto, eso es Melo, es como si yo subiera una foto de Sauce para que nahur adivinara.


----------



## SebaFun

No seas sobrador, que te vamos a poner alguna foto de Melo para que no adivines nunca...


Bueno, seguí don sobrón con el acertijo:lol:


----------



## nahura99

SebaFun said:


> No, pero estoy enamorado de alguien de mercedes:rofl:
> 
> Bueno, vamos con cerro largo?


jajaja con razón picarón...


Pah, no me fijé... fue la primera que encontre
perdone usted.. arac.
jaja


----------



## SebaFun

Era broma! Difícilmente me enamore en mi vida:lol:

Bueno, arac, su turno, sáqueme de este tema!


----------



## arac

^^ My bien, sale expreso una foto


----------



## SebaFun

Montevideo barrio costero?


----------



## arac

Montevideo, barrio no costero.


----------



## SebaFun

Por los cuernos de Batlle?

O barrio Prado puede ser?


----------



## arac

Ninguna de las dos


----------



## SebaFun

Tres cruces?


----------



## arac

Chamizo? Que postomoderna esa iglesia.


----------



## nahura99

no, no es chamizo


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Casupá?


----------



## SebaFun

Es la Parroquia Maria Auxiliadora de Casupá.


----------



## nahura99

muy bien seba y xavi, aunque éste último lo dijo primero. te toca


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, dejo esta entonces:


----------



## SebaFun

Me tocaba a mi, porque dije exacto lo que era...

Bueno, sigamos con esta entonces, Mercedes o San Javier?


----------



## Xavimvd

No Seba, ninguna de las dos...


----------



## SebaFun

Al norte del Río Negro?


----------



## Xavimvd

Negativo, Seba, al sur está.


----------



## SebaFun

Me suena ese lugar... depto. de San José?


----------



## Xavimvd

Andás cerca a nivel de departamento, pero no es San José.


----------



## nahura99

Libertad? Rodríguez?


----------



## arac

Ismael Cortinas?


----------



## Xavimvd

Ninguna de las tres, muchachos!


----------



## nahura99

Ecilda Paullier?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco es por ahí, Nahura...


----------



## SebaFun

Departamento de Colonia? o es San José pero alguna ciudad del mismo?


----------



## Xavimvd

Departamento de Colonia es correcto...


----------



## SebaFun

Florencio Sánchez?


----------



## nahura99

Yo pensaba que era dentro de san jose...
Juan Lacaze?


----------



## SebaFun

Tiro otra por si las chauchas, porque me suena mucho este lugar... Rosario?


----------



## Xavimvd

Ninguna de las tres muchachos, están pegando en el palo!


----------



## SebaFun

Nueva Helvecia?


----------



## Xavimvd

Tampoco...


----------



## SebaFun

Colonia Valdense?


----------



## Xavimvd

Seguís pegando en el palo!


----------



## SebaFun

No puedo creerlo!!! Parezco Uruguay tratando de meter un gol!hno:


----------



## Xavimvd

Pista: el nombre incluye a un Héroe de la Guerra del Brasil y posterior golpista, de Buenos Aires.


----------



## SebaFun

Elcida Paullier... eso si, la foto en panoramio no la encontré, quizá no es allí, pero supongo...


----------



## Xavimvd

Noooo, no es ahí!


----------



## SebaFun

Que nabo que soy!!!

Ombúes de Lavalle, calles esquina Éxodo y Zorrilla de San Martín.


----------



## Xavimvd

Exacto, Ahora sí, tu turno!

kay:


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## nahura99

esa misteriosa casa la vi en un documental de pueblos chicos del uruguay...
es bernabé rivera, artigas?


----------



## SebaFun

SIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!hno:


:lol:

Ya de una marché... siga nahura!:applause:


----------



## Xavimvd

Me ausento un rato del boliche y cuando vengo ya está todo el pescado vendido... :lol: :lol:


----------



## nahura99

jajaja, es la venganza por lo rápido que sacaron mis imágenes anteriores.. jaja








de vueltaaa, google como último recurso!! jajaja


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es en Montevideo verdad?


----------



## Tatito

Se huele el olor a gramajo desde esa foto :lol:


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Esta esquina no se si es, pero me recuerda a una por la Av. Dr. Luis A. de Herrera, más o menos a la altura de Dr. Carlos Vaz Ferreira.

Al margen, ¿Es Atahaualpa o Aires Puros?


----------



## nahura99

Tatito said:


> Se huele el olor a gramajo desde esa foto :lol:
> 
> 
> .


jajajaja :lol: :lol:

Excelentísimo Xavi, es el barrio Atahualpa de mvd, tu turno...


----------



## magoff

Mi turno...esta no la pegan...


----------



## Xavimvd

Edit


----------



## SebaFun

Cual tenemos que adivinar?


----------



## Xavimvd

Nos pisamos la adivinanza :lol:

Ya edité el mio, vamos con el de Magoff.

¿Departamento de Canelones?


----------



## SebaFun

Oeste montevideano?


----------



## magoff

Xavimvd said:


> Nos pisamos la adivinanza :lol:
> 
> Ya edité el mio, vamos con el de Magoff.
> 
> ¿Departamento de Canelones?


No,negatorio.


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Oeste montevideano?


Andas volando Seba,si,pero que lugar.


----------



## SebaFun

Parque Lecqoc?


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Parque Lecqoc?


Nocq.
Te dejo pensando,es tarde me via dormir.:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Punta Yeguas?


----------



## SebaFun

Pará! ahora quiero saber:lol:

Santiago Vázquez?


----------



## nahura99

pajas blancas?


----------



## magoff

Jjajaja ,no tan afuera de Santiago Vazquez y mas afuera de los otros lugares.


----------



## Xavimvd

¿Punta Espinillo?


----------



## SebaFun

Pajas Blancas?


----------



## magoff

Xavimvd said:


> ¿Punta Espinillo?


Si,en realidad al lado el lugar se llama Playa de Maylos.


----------



## SebaFun

Entonces ya ganó o hay que especificar algo más?


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, supongo que me toca así que vuelvo a traer esta imagen:


----------



## Xavimvd

Había pensado en Soriano, no se por qué piré Salto :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Durazno se dijo?


----------



## maicoltricolor

Correcto Xavi es en Soriano, no creo que adivinen la ciudad jaajaj


----------



## nahura99

josé enrique rodo?


----------



## Xavimvd

Palmitas??


----------



## SebaFun

Cardona?


----------



## maicoltricolor

Ninguno


----------



## nahura99

Risso?


----------



## maicoltricolor

No


----------



## SebaFun

Villa Soriano?


----------



## nahura99

egaña? palmitas?


----------



## Xavimvd

Agraciada??


----------



## SebaFun

Con costa en el río Uruguay o río negro?


----------



## maicoltricolor

Soriano no esta a la costa de rio negro o si? igual esta cerca del rio uruguay no esta en ninguna costa


----------



## SebaFun

Mercedes misma está con costa en río negro, y tiene una represa que comparte en dicho río con Río Negro depto. Por tanto sí, tiene costa en dicho río.


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss a todos, en qué situación se halla el acertijo ?, porque tengo uno en la gatera ... o en la leonera mejor dicho ...


----------



## SebaFun

Hace tiempo no me pasaba por acá, a pesar que aparezco en ultima plana...

Me sirven un café?


----------



## Xavimvd

Hasta ahora nos quedamos que es en Soriano, pero parece que es un paraje o un empalme de tres casas, dos vacas y un campesino, porque todas las localidades "conocidas" fueron descartadas.


----------



## uruguay360

enseguida le traigo un cafecito Seba, usté se va a servir don Xavi ?


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## nahura99

yo voy pidiendo un tecito


----------



## Xavimvd

Y yo ando por ahí también, un café vienés para mi


----------



## uruguay360

ya saleeeennnnnn !!!!


----------



## uruguay360

un vienésssssss ...









y un tecito para la mesa cuatrooooooooo ... (no sé que opinaran en esa casa de New Orleans cuando lo vean tomando tecito ...)


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Qué maravilla Uru! ¿Y _usté_ no se sirve nada?

PD: Me busqué un super-mapa del Departamento de Soriano e imaginando que este acertijo está en una localidad de 3 casas tiro: ¿Egaña? ¿Palo Solo? ¿Sacachispas?


----------



## uruguay360

pa mi que es Sacachispas nomás ... seee, yo lo acompaño con un vienés, vió que son dos ? bué, como decía, si quieren tiro un acertijo pa ir haciendo boca mientras se resuelve éste ...


----------



## nahura99

jajaja que maravilla ese teeeeee
tirá nomas uru, que parece que tenes algo buenísimo bajo la manga. jaja


----------



## nahura99

pd:
Santa Catalina (998 hab.)
Egaña (783 hab.)
Agraciada (586 hab.)
Risso (557 hab.)
Sacachispas (456 hab.)
Cañada Nieto (430 hab.)
Palmar (381 hab.)
Palo Solo (170 hab.)
Castillos (151 hab.)
Perseverano (131 hab.)
La Loma (118 hab.)
Lares (111 hab.)
La Concordia (74 hab.)
El Tala (73 hab.)
Colonia Concordia (43 hab.)
Cuchilla del Perdido (36 hab.)


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenassssssss... como anda la barra bolichera?? Como anda Uru tanto tiempo?? 

Yo me serviría un Baileys con dos hielitos... jejeje


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Ufff un Baileys, eso sí que es bueno, pero igual, medio temprano para _los alcoholes_, ¿no? :lol:

Bueno, hasta no aparezca el compañero de Lavalleja, dejo este acertijo para la banda:


----------



## uruguay360

enseguida le traemos el Baileys, cómo andás Tatito ??? tengo una cosita, esperemos les guste ... con dos yelooossss ... !!


----------



## uruguay360

a la miércoles ! mandó uno? que hacemos?


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Xavimvd said:


> Ufff un Baileys, eso sí que es bueno, pero igual, medio temprano para _los alcoholes_, ¿no? :lol:
> 
> Bueno, hasta no aparezca el compañero de Lavalleja, dejo este acertijo para la banda:


Paso de los Toros.
Pero cedo mi turno.


----------



## Tatito

Pa!!! Como está ese Baileys... :cheers:

Que raro ese Correcaminos que todavía no salió del huevo, jejejeje... Montevideo??

El de Xavi ni idea... interior supongo.

Jugamos en _Dolby Surround_?? :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

y eso pa mí que es Paso de los Loros ...!


----------



## Tatito

Todo en orden Troésma, aca juntando años pa´ la jubilación, jeje... usté? 


.


----------



## uruguay360

ese perfil de iglesia es muy reconocible.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhh, bien de bien, vamos a tener que hacer unas pizzas con los "nuevos" integrantes del boliche, no le parece?


----------



## Tatito

Uhh... Paso de los Toros casi ni conozco, solo pasé en el bus una vez y era de noche... 

Bueno, si don Ili la dejó fuera de juego sigamos con el huevo corredor... 

Cuente con mi presencia para esas pizzas, ahora que tenemos un compañero nuevo hay que reeditar la famosa _cumbre_, jejeje.


.


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, ni hablar es bueno ...!! así será ! gué, alguna idea con que nos pueda iluminar sobre la ubicación de ese acertijo? vió lo que puse?


----------



## Tatito

Si, jeje... le había preguntado si era en Montevideo. No entiendo mucho la figura por eso le decía que parecía un huevo de Correcaminos :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

ah jejejeje, Montevideo, enseguida subo la figura entera...


----------



## uruguay360

tomá, huevo de correcaminos ! que es de la vida de superpablito y ultracachirulo?


----------



## SebaFun

Se lleno el baile!!! me tomè mi cafè, ahora quiero algo màs uruguayo, como una buena cerveza y pizza:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

ya se está calentando el horno Seba, deme un ratito !!! ahhh, así da gusto , le voy a avisar a don Pablito que lo esperan en la esquina de los guapos ...
dónde está ese gato, Seba?


----------



## SebaFun

Fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, fuera.


----------



## Tatito

Ohhh... era un muslo con cola y todo de un león... mire como cambia la percepción con esa toma mas amplia, jejeje.

Cerca del Prado?


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Me ausenté un momento para ver la Cumbre del Mercosur. A quien dijo "Paso de los Toros" está correctísimo.

Respecto al nuevo desafío: Atahualpa? Reducto?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Prado, ni Atahualpa, ni Reducto ,mmmmuuaaaajjjajaajja


----------



## Xavimvd

Bella Vista y Reducto??


----------



## uruguay360

tampoco ...


----------



## Xavimvd

Paso Molino? La Teja?


----------



## Pablito28

La de veces que quise fotografiar a este felino y al hermano y por uno u otro motivo no pude, tremenda captura Edu.

PD, ¿preguntaste de qué se trataba tan curiosas figuras?


----------



## uruguay360

peroooo, la tiene clarinete ...! chas gracias por los consetos !!! no, no ví a nadie y le diría que de ahí no vamos a sacar ningún dato ... curioso el detalle, no? de éstos no he visto por ottro lado... usté?


----------



## Tatito

Ya cayó el facón del CilindrBLUMMMM... 


.


----------



## Pablito28

Nop Troesma, por ningún lado he visto siquiera similares, había una señora mayor que acostumbraba estar en el balcón aún con los días nublados, habrá que hacer la guardia y preguntar...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah... para no caer con las manos vacías:


----------



## uruguay360

ahhh sí, yo me estaba preguntando si no había traído nada pal boliche... jejeje, me sirvo 14 y dejo para los demás ...


----------



## SebaFun

Algo dietetico? tengo una cita pronto y no quiero estar gordo:rofl:


----------



## nahura99

Xavi, ni idea de que es Vidalín, y tampoco de como lo relacionaste, pero estás en lo correcto..
jaja, su turno señor


----------



## Xavimvd

Vidalin fue durante dos períodos Intendente de Durazno y después, precandidato a la Presidencia de la República, en las elecciones del 2009.

Bueno, vamos con esta:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Lavalleja.


----------



## SebaFun

Rocha?


----------



## Xavimvd

No está en Lavalleja y en Rocha tampoco.


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss ... litoral del Río Uruguay ?


----------



## Xavimvd

Buenas Don Uru, no está en el litoral del Uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

Al norte de Uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

guenas don Sebirulo ...


----------



## Xavimvd

Buenas, muchachos.

No, es al sur del río Negro.


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas don Uru!!! como anda?

Bueno, Florida dijeron?


----------



## Xavimvd

No dijeron. Hasta ahora se habló de Lavalleja, Rocha y Litoral del Uruguay.

Tampoco está en Florida.


----------



## SebaFun

Cerro largo?


----------



## Xavimvd

No está en Cerro Largo...


----------



## uruguay360

hablamos de Canelones, tal vez sobre un río muy conocido?


----------



## Xavimvd

Está cerca de un rio muy conocido sí, mas no en Canelones.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

San José.


----------



## SebaFun

Rio Santa Lucia?


----------



## nahura99

Durazno?


----------



## Xavimvd

Ni en Durazno, ni cerca del Santa Lucía ni en San José, aunque de los tres sitios nombrados, está más cerca de este último departamento. :


----------



## Xavimvd

Maldonado Capital?


----------



## nahura99

Correcto, aunque parezca extraño, el paisaje corresponde a un establecimiento entre Maldonado (ciudad) y Punta del Este.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Xavimvd said:


> Ni en Durazno, ni cerca del Santa Lucía *ni en San José, aunque de los tres sitios nombrados, está más cerca de este último departamento. :*


Soy un lince.


----------



## uruguay360

esperamos lo suyo, lince !


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> esperamos lo suyo, lince !


:hide: Le toca a Xavi.


----------



## Xavimvd

Bueno, lujete entonces, dejo esta por acá:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

No sé, pero parece un lugar terrible.

Libertad, Montevideo norte, Ciudad Nueva de Colonia o Rocha City.


----------



## Xavimvd

:lol: :lol:

De esas, la peor es Rocha, está hecha carazo.

No es ninguna de esas; está en el interior y no está cerca de ninguna de esas!


----------



## Tatito

Santa Lucía?

.


----------



## Tatito

Pasé por la panadería y traje para el desayuno... 









.


----------



## SebaFun

Litoral???


----------



## Xavimvd

Ni Litoral ni Santa Lucía, más cerca de esta última.

Pah, me abriste el apetito Tatito :yes:


----------



## Tatito

Mmmm... Canelones ciudad?


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sarandí del Yi! 

agarro una don tattone...tienen una pinta!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mientras...un poco de Relax Muchahcos



ONE Residences | 140324-1310-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que lujo quedó la ONE!


----------



## Xavimvd

Correctísimo Cacho, es Sarandí del Yi.

Después de un chapusón, te toca... kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Xavimvd

¿Interior?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si


----------



## Xavimvd

Sur del rio Negro??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sur del rio negro, exacto!


----------



## Xavimvd

Entonces... Canelones Ciudad? Santa Lucía?


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Tatito said:


> Pasé por la panadería y traje para el desayuno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ni si trato voy a acertar ninguna, pero esta foto de Tatito me puso nerviosoooo
Que hambreee

Sorry...no desvío más


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tiene pinta de edificio gubernamental.


----------



## SebaFun

Litoral? o sea, costa contra río uruguay río de la plata al sur del río negro?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ninguno de los mencionados gente...solo super acerto con lo que dijo.


----------



## SebaFun

Lavalleja?


----------



## Xavimvd

Flores??


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ni lavalleja ni flores.


----------



## Xavimvd

Florida?


----------



## SebaFun

Cerro Largo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nops :lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Treinta y Tres?


----------



## SebaFun

Durazno?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no muchachos...andan lejos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

traigo



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


>


----------



## SebaFun

Rocha o Maldonado?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Maldonado es Correcto


----------



## SebaFun

San Carlos?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es San Carlos Seba


----------



## SebaFun

Pan de Azucar? Piriápolis?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ninguna de las dos Seba


----------



## Xavimvd

Aiguá?


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ... puede ser Aiguá ....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas...


jajajja, no no...no es Aigua muchachos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


>



Traigo por segunda vez

andan despistados


----------



## uruguay360

Maldonado ! frente a la plaza?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pero no Edu, me extraña.

Como anda Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

perdóneme !!!! no volverá a ocurrir ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

Gregorio Aznares?


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es en el puerto de Punta del Este? Si no me equivoco es la construcción del puerto a la que ni bola le damos... o no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Exacto Seba!!! Es la oficina de aduanas, un historico edificio de punta del este.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Puerto de Punta del Este - Uruguay por Victor H Acosta, en Flickr


----------



## Xavimvd

Buenos días! Traje algo para el desayuno, para paladares de preferencia salados y para los dulces también.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias Don Vasco!!!

yo voy por lo salado, como siempre.


----------



## SebaFun

Bien!!!! gané!!:banana: ya extrañaba poner una consigna!

PD: Que mal y feo está el edificio viéndolo de cerca, hasta nidos de hornero tiene, y las molduras brillan por su ausencia, cuando seguro que era un edificio con molduras increíbles, lo salvan sus aberturas, su forma, y sus costados, porque el cableado que tiene es horrendo también. Igual en ese punto de la ciudad es lo menos visto, porque si le damos la espalda a este edificio nos econtramos con una vista espectacular:drool:


Ya traigo muchachos! no se desesperen!


----------



## uruguay360

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## Xavimvd

:shifty:


----------



## SebaFun

Dice el nombre pero no está tan fácil... ubíquenme la ruta y el departamento.


----------



## Xavimvd

Pueblo del Barro WTF?? :lol:

Tiene pinta de no ser una ruta principal o, de serlo, que no parta de Montevideo. Pero antes de la ruta, a descubrir el departamento.

Artigas??


----------



## SebaFun

No es Artigas.


----------



## Xavimvd

Norte del río Negro?


----------



## SebaFun

Si, correcto, ahí el depto. está servido.


----------



## Xavimvd

Rivera??


----------



## SebaFun

No, no es Rivera...


----------



## Xavimvd

Tacuarembó??


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto, ahora queda la ruta, y si es posible ubicarlo por km o cerca de que está mejorkay:


----------



## uruguay360

muy bueno Seba ! Ruta 26 ?


----------



## arac

Eso está dentro de mi jurisdicción pero no se las voy a adivinar porque no tengo foto para que adivinen.


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> muy bueno Seba ! Ruta 26 ?


Correcto!!!! creo que con esto basta, si quieren indagar más de su ubicación exacta busquen por google maps, pero la damos por buena!kay:

Su turno uru!:banana:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerca de minas de corrales no?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

SebaFun said:


> Dice el nombre pero no está tan fácil... ubíquenme la ruta y el departamento.


Tacuarembó, ruta 26, pegado a Ansina.

Una vez acampé por ahí cerca, en el monte del río Tacuarembó.

EDIT: Llegué tarde : (


----------



## uruguay360

pero déle sin problema Don Super !!! haga como que hubiera llegado temprano !!!


----------



## SebaFun

Arréglense entre ustedes... a mi por lo pronto sírvanme ese café que estoy esperando, ya cumplí mi parte:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

enseguida Sebirulo !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

como va gente?

tengo hambre.


----------



## SebaFun

Ya nos traen el matambre!!!:banana:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Sin fotos y sin matambre.

Traje lengua a la vinagreta en un tupper.


----------



## SebaFun

Uhhhh que rico!!! 

Mientras comemos algo quien sube la incógnita de estos días?


----------



## arac

Yo les quise hacer un arroz para acompañar la lengua, pero se me quemó. :dead:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y yo les dejo el asado de un amigo de Melo


58_LP_melo por davidpuigfotolp, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Yo me tiro para el lado del arrosto! O sea asado en italiano!:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... ya que nadie dice "yo", dejo por aquí...




DSC_0004 por pablitodosocho, en Flickr​


----------



## uruguay360

cerro cerro ...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... es imposible con usté jejeje... ¿Recuerda la calle, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

perdone que le pinché el globo don Pablito ! es el refectorio escolar de ... más o menos ... Bogotá y China? no lo dejo tirado, estoy buscando algo...


----------



## Pablito28

Nooo pero por favor don Troesma, si los acertijos están para ser resueltos 

Lujazo, es ahí mismo; nos quedamos acá con la barra del peine fino a ver con qué se nos viene...


----------



## Tatito

Nunca tanto botija en el Boliche como esa vez, fué en la inauguración, no??

Como andas chiquilines? Que macana que justo apareció el Troésma y develó el acertijo, yo estaba a punto de decirlo :shifty:


:lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

Nop don Javi, es actual, sucede que como hay tanto parroquiano nuevo es que uno no los termina de reconocer... 

Todo tranqui por aquí, aguardando a ver que trae del baúl el Troesma...


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> Nunca tanto botija en el Boliche como esa vez, fué en la inauguración, no??
> 
> *Como andas chiquilines*? Que macana que justo apareció el Troésma y develó el acertijo, yo estaba a punto de decirlo :shifty:
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


Error de sintáxis en Tatito? imposible! debe haber sido a propósito!


----------



## Xavimvd

Espero no se me enoje Don Uru, pero voy a ir dejando algo para ir practicando:

¿Dónde queda esta simpática escuela?


----------



## Tatito

Esas macetas icard:


Montevideo?



.


----------



## Xavimvd

No, Tatito, no es Montevideo.


----------



## Tatito

Al sur del Río Negro?


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Correctísimo, es al sur del Río Negro!


----------



## SebaFun

Yo veo el campo al fondo!

Debe ser un pueblo chico no?


----------



## Xavimvd

Correcto, es una localidad chica..


----------



## SebaFun

Departamento de Colonia?


----------



## Xavimvd

No es en Colonia!


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> POOOOOOOOOOOCITOS


NO ME GRITESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

:lol:







No.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

chalamá!


al norte de bulevar entonces


----------



## Tatito

Seh, por ahi si


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

prado


----------



## Xavimvd

Atahualpa?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> prado


Prado es correcto, te animas a aventurar por qué parte de este hermoso barrio anda esa casita? 


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Lucas Obes


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> Lucas Obes


No está por Lucas Obes, pero si por una vía importante del Prado como esa...


.


----------



## NicoBolso

19 de abril


----------



## Tatito

Nop, pero esta avenida toca las dos que dijiste. 


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Buschental


----------



## Tatito

Buschental toca 19 de Abril?

No no, otra que cruza 19 de Abril y Lucas Obes... 


.


----------



## nahura99

emmm agraciada?
toca lucas obes cerca del nasazzi y 19 de abril donde esta el centro de educacion integral al discapacitado..


----------



## Tatito

No es por Agraciada, es otra importante que toca Lucas Obes y 19 de Abril... 


Por cierto, también toca Agraciada :lol:


.


----------



## Xavimvd

Carlos Blanco??


----------



## Tatito

Nop, al igual que Buschental que dijo Nico, no se cruza ni con 19 de Abril, son paraleleas... 


.


----------



## nahura99

paaa.. perdidazo estoy

adolfo berro?


----------



## Xavimvd

Joaquín Suárez??


----------



## Tatito

Xavimvd said:


> Joaquín Suárez??


Bingo!!!

Esa casita está en Suarez y Gil, a una cuadra y algo del Bvr. Artigas y el límite del Prado.

Avanti, su turno 


.


----------



## NicoBolso

Me parecía haber visto esa casa sí.


----------



## nahura99

Flores/Florida?


----------



## Pablito28

No emboco una, voy sacando algo del horno mientras esperamos por la ampliación...


----------



## Tatito

Ese no es el amigo Aldo? jejeje


Acá me quedo también, yo en horno ahora mismo tengo unas galletitas caseras de avena y vainilla... para la merienda con la peque, pero espero a ver que sale de ese horno :lol:


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

todo lo que sale de un horno de esos es bueno:

asi que me toy preparando :lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> todo lo que sale de un horno de esos es bueno:
> 
> asi que me toy preparando :lol:


Se deben haber comido todo entre Pablito y el Troésma, porque al Boliche no cayó nada :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Uy perdón... Preparé la ampliación y me olvidé de subirla. No es ninguno de esos departamentos ... A la tarde ampliación. Disxulpen


----------



## uruguay360

Paaaa cómo esta ese tremendo horno


----------



## Tatito

Bo, acá no pasa ni el loro, ni los que tienen de pasada el circuito de votación, pasen a tomar una amargos, voy sacando unas botellas del freezer...



.


----------



## Tatito

Traigoooooooooooo



uruguay360 said:


> a veeerrr ... se vienen los turco se vienen ...


----------



## SebaFun

Ya ni recuerdo pero era Montevideo?


----------



## gonzagplay

ya mi amigo muestra algo mas ... ya llevo como mas de un mes :colbert:


----------



## SebaFun

Coordenadas de lo que se ha adivinado?


----------



## magoff

¿Colonia del Sacramento?


----------



## magoff

Tengo una,la pongo chica para que no se note lo que dice...













PD:no vale googlear la imagen,no sean sucios...


----------



## SebaFun

San Javier?


----------



## magoff

Nop.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

mercedes ?


----------



## magoff

Tampoco.


----------



## Xavimvd

No tiene pinta, pero tá: ¿Es en Montevideo?


----------



## nahura99

las piedras?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... perdón Troesma... perdón. Mire, para enmendar en parte mi error le voy a ir dejando lo siguiente: 


















Aclaremos que se trata de la iglesia del Balneario Pajas Blancas. Mañana sin falta subo mi acertijo


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhbuenámám gggtuuuluup ñam ñam .... tá perdonado ...


----------



## Pablito28

_Nas_ tardes...




DSC_0189 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr​


----------



## Tatito

Buenas gente bolichera, como andan? Feliz año a todos... ya se recuperaron de los excesos o todavía están convalecientes? jeje.

Linda firma Pablín... es en Montevideo?


.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo dice que le va don Tatoide?, acá andamos fresco como una lechuga...

La verdad que esa letra cursiva me puede, es por los Montevideos sí...


----------



## Tatito

No esperaba menos de usté :cheers:

Ta linda si si, fuera de los bulevares?


.


----------



## Pablito28

Fuera de los bvares es correcto...

Voy sirviendo...


----------



## uruguay360

a la miércoles !!!! primero lo primero ... glup glup glup glupp
aaaaahhoooora sí ! 
Cómo anda la barra ?
Montevideo al norte?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... diría que no es al N, Troesma...


----------



## Tatito

Pablito, serví de nuevo porque me parece que el Troésma vino corriendo... una sed bárbara :lol:

Como anda Edu? Vi su mensaje el otro día pero me estaba yendo para afuera con la pequeña y volví ayer, como pasó esa transición al nuevo año??

Pablín, barrio costero?


.


----------



## Pablito28

A la flauta... se nota que anda sediento el Troesma, le voy a servir variado para que no se aburra...














No es barrio costero, don Tatiño...


----------



## uruguay360

todo bien Tatín, tranquilazos . Ah, me olvidaba, muy lindo acertijo Pablito.
sobre el eje de Camino Carrasco?


----------



## uruguay360

cómo lo atienden a uno ... el Percy hizo escuela ...


----------



## Pablito28

Y bue... el Percy es el Percy...

Nop, no es por ahí Troesma, me alegro que les guste


----------



## Pablito28

Vichen sus casillas de MP...


----------



## Tatito

¿Capurro, Bella Vista?


.


----------



## Pablito28

Nop Tatoide, no es por allí...


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo oeste?


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, no muy W, Troesma...


----------



## Tatito

Si no es "muy" oeste, será por La Teja?


.


----------



## Pablito28

Menos W, Tatoide...


----------



## uruguay360

Prado ...


----------



## uruguay360

o Aires Puros ... pa peor yo conozco ese cartel ...


----------



## SebaFun

Quiero una cherbu bien fría!


----------



## Tatito

.


----------



## uruguay360

pero cómo no !


----------



## uruguay360

ayyy, me ganó de mano ... bué, que más remedio que tomar algo ... el Facón del Cilindro desapareció...


----------



## SebaFun

Me llevo todas, a la cuenta de [email protected] jajaja


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> bué, que más remedio que tomar algo


Que linda muestra de contenidos y continentes, no?  :cheers:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ha huído el Facón del Cilindro??


----------



## Tatito

No es ahora el "Facón del Arena"?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... nop, aquí estoy... ha sido un domingo en el que un desperfecto en el lugar de trabajo ha hecho que interrumpa mi día de descanso, en fin...

No es por el Prado o Aires Puros, pero se acercan peligrosamente...


----------



## uruguay360

Aguada ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Nope Troesma, el _rrioba_ es Atahualpa...


----------



## SebaFun

Quiero una empanada!!!!!:lol:


----------



## gonzagplay

Cerrito?


----------



## gonzagplay

yo creo que la clave en el angulo y eso que no conosco montevideo y si no es asi me perdi la terrible joda:cheers: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## SebaFun

Hay algo para adivinar o nos vamos a terminar empedando esperando?:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Degustacion Prodexpo 2015 12 by INAC Uruguay, on Flickr


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss...


----------



## uruguay360

Acá tengo algo pa los guapos de la cuadra ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss... ¿es en Montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss, Montevideo es correcto don Pablínez ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dentro de los bvares?

¿Cómo anda Cacique?, ¿ya lo convocó Tabarez?


----------



## uruguay360

dentro .. seeee ... Cacique? picó por la punta ...


----------



## SebaFun

Me suena por el centro, podrà ser?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Goes o La Comercial?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni el Centro ni Goes ni la Comercial ... pero una de las opciones se halla muy cerca ...


----------



## SebaFun

Cordón...


----------



## SebaFun

Ahhh, el edificio proa de ladrillo casi obelisco?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Brazo Oriental?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Cordón ni Brazo Oriental ... ni cerca del Obelisco ... perdoenn la demora, a partir de ahora estoy en línea, pregunten que contesto rápido ... en un rato subo ampliacion .


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo dice que le va don Troesma?

Tomando como eje Garibaldi, ¿al S o al N de dicha avenida?


----------



## uruguay360

AL SUR !!!


----------



## Pablito28

¿Tres Cruces, La Blanqueada?


----------



## SebaFun

Punta Carretas?


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguno de esos, perdonen que no subi ampliacion, no encuentro donde dejpe el originl!!! jeeeje


----------



## SebaFun

Aguada dijeron?


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## uruguay360

aguada no es correcto


----------



## Pablito28

Nas tardes... ¿será Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

yo diria que sí ... jee ... ya veo el brillo del facón ...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje... no no, todavía no. ¿Es sobre la rambla S de Ciudad Vieja?




uruguay360 said:


>


----------



## uruguay360

seeeeeee ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Será Camacuá y Juan C Gomez?


----------



## uruguay360

jjeeejej ... seeeee .. salió a relucir el brillo del facón ... su turno don Pablito ...


----------



## SebaFun

Recien lo ubico por el particular edificio que asoma en el fondo...


----------



## uruguay360

seee .... me percaté de la existencia del bajorrelieve no hace mucho . Ojalá siga el acertijo, a ver si conseguimos hablar con don Cacho y Don Tatito, además de usté, don Seba, claro está ...


----------



## Nanda35

2015-07-19_03-06-19 by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que maravilla!!!

Centro?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Que maravilla!!!
> 
> Centro?


nop


----------



## SebaFun

Cordón?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Cordón?


sep


----------



## SebaFun

Al norte de avenida 18 no?

Paysandú?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Al norte de avenida 18 no?
> 
> Paysandú?


No


----------



## Nanda35

Che! Me juegan a esto?? No sean aburridos!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Uruguay?


----------



## Nanda35

SebaFun said:


> Uruguay?


Si Seba. Pero tienen q acertar la esquina, no?


----------



## SebaFun

Claro, Uruguay y...


----------



## Pablito28

Gonza77 said:


> Villa Española? Lezica?! Pando???!!! Bella Unión????????!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xD


No.



Nanda35 said:


> si no es un edificio de 2 pisos q hay en el Cordón, me doy


No exactamente.


----------



## Gonza77

Pablito28 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> No exactamente.


----------



## Nanda35

Es una casa no un edificio en el Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ... por el centro será la cosa ...?


----------



## Pablito28

_Nás_ tardes... Centro es correcto.


----------



## SebaFun

Por 18, paralela o perpendicular?


----------



## Nanda35

ustedes no están acostumbrados a jugar con mujeres y menos con mujeres ansiosas, a mi me dicen donde es o me da un ACV!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nanda35

*ansiedad*

ansiedad by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Pablito28

Perpendicular a 18 de Julio.


----------



## Nanda35

Tacuarembó?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Nop, Tacuarembó es Cordón


----------



## Nanda35

Pablito, me va a dar algo xq SÉ q se donde es


----------



## Pablito28

^

Dígalo entonces


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

quien va reabriendo el nuevo boliche?


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, no se ponga así doña Nanda ... digamos que sería Rondeau entre Paysandú y Cerro Largo, los altos de la panadería, frente a la estación ANCAP, de los pocos edificios con volados gondolescos de Montevideo. Cómo anda la barra?


----------



## Tatito

Cerramos este antro y abrimos otro por acá, pasen y vean...



.


----------

